# Red Devil Red Terror Question



## GhostDogg (Sep 17, 2008)

First Im a noob to Cichlids so If some of my questions seem dumb im sorry. Ok I got a 55 gallon tank and I just want 2 fish thats all. I love Red Devil and Red Terror but im kinda thinking they might be to big for this tank can you guyus recomend maybe alil smaller fish for this size tank or maybe it could work thanx.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Both of those fish get too big for a 55 gallon. You want a fish that doesn't get bigger than 6 inches. I know some people will disagree with me on that size limit but that's what I go by. Salvinis, Firemouths, Convicts, Rainbows. Not all of those together, just suggestions!

I'm sure other people will chime in with more suggestions. Make sure you research the fish you plan to buy before you buy them!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

a female Red Devil on its own might be ok, but your right, they do get a bit big for a 55.

you should look into Salvini's

Male:









female:









there are tonnes of options, but i figured you would probably like these guys.


----------



## GhostDogg (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Thanx for the input so what with be the min size tank for two red devils or red terror fish. Now when you say a 55 isn't big enough is it speaking from when thier adult size or when they are little and what is the max size of a fish for a 55 gallon tank to have to in. I always thought they said bigger tanks for red devils because of temper. also what about the black demons how big do they get .


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey, the Minimum tank size for a pair of RD's or RT's IMO would be a 125g MINIMUM, even then you may have aggression problems, it isnt just temper is the reason why you cant have a RD in a 55, i wouldnt put anything over 10" in a 55, and that is pushing it, and RD males can attain 16" (though unlikely, more likely 12) and females attain 12 (more likely 10)

what exactly are you referring to when you say black demons? are you referring to black nastys? (Nandopsis haitiensis) because they get much to large for a 55.

stick with something under 10" for a 55g tank.


----------



## Fire Fish (Sep 23, 2004)

You can actually keep a red terror in there for a pretty long time, seeing as they grow really slow. Adult female red terrors can be kept in a 75 for life, but if you want a pair or a male show fish, a 125 would be best.

As for the black nasty, you seem too inexperienced to be keeping one, IMO. They bloat easily when little.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Fire Fish said:


> You can actually keep a red terror in there for a pretty long time, seeing as they grow really slow. Adult female red terrors can be kept in a 75 for life, but if you want a pair or a male show fish, a 125 would be best.
> 
> As for the black nasty, you seem too inexperienced to be keeping one, IMO. They bloat easily when little.


it isnt hard to keep them from getting it, dont over feed, keep water warm, feed lower protein and there you have it. but a 55 is much to small for one anyway.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I say a pair of Cuban Cichlids. I am on the Cuban bandwagon now until I finally get one though I have a feeling they get about a foot in length too...
Take my word for it, red devils are extremely tough to keep in a small tank like that without homicide. :lol:
Or better yet, a pair of Cryptoheros cutteri would be cool.


----------



## reallybigfish (Apr 20, 2006)

Depending on the attitude of the fish you like, and the colors... From what I have kept, I would recommend Cuban Cichlids also for a 55, or a pair of Carpintis (preferably Escondido Race).

I have Cubans right now, and they are like little bulldogs. But they flare and chase more than they bite. They have a moderate growth rate and will stay right around 8-10". They make the most of the space they are given. The best part about keeping them is they will act like a "big fish" (similar to Red Devil/Midas). They can be quite outgoing.

Carpintis are very colorful, and will stay around 8-10" also. They are not as personable as Cubans, and they don't act like a "big fish". But, they can have exceptional colors! They do well in a 55 as they are not overly hyper.


----------



## Sammich Bite (Mar 23, 2007)

in my experience, keeping 2 CA fish in one tank of differnt aggressive species is a recipe for constant fighting. of course there are exceptions to the rule, but i've always noticed if you have only 2 fish they will constantly fight each other like children, more so than if you had, say 3. and in my HONEST opinion, the red devil will probably kill the red terror eventually.

in any case if you want to try it anyway, i suggest _minimum_ 125 gallon tank (preferably longer than 4 feet). also try getting them both as juvies, of similar age. and when you go to select them from the LFS, watch them carefully. dont get the one that bullys the others (likely will try to dominate the tank), and dont get the one that cowers in the corner (likely will die from fighting). just find one that "minds his own business". if you have 2 mellow dudes, it is possible they can coexist with no desire to kill each other.

keep em well fed, and make sure they each have a "cave" or visible territory on opposite sides of the tank.

and get a plastic divider handy just in case your tank turns into the UFC Octagon.

those are just my opinions and suggestions.


----------

